# Doe died, kits are 3 weeks old. Help!!!



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 20, 2018)

My doe died unexpectedly this morning, for unknown causes. She has 6 kits that are all still alive, they are almost 3 weeks old. I really want to keep this litter alive, how can I do that? Can they eat hay and pellets yet? Is there some kind of formula I could bottle feed them? Please help!!!!!

Update: (8/2/2018)
The kits all lived! Kitten milk replacer worked wonderfully, and they absolutely loved the calf manna. All of the rabbits are healthy and living, I sold 4 of them and 2 are outside bouncing around as healthy as ever. Thanks everyone so much for the help!


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 20, 2018)

The babies seem healthy and happy but they’re hungry. I have another experienced doe, should I put the babies in her cage? She’s not pregnant or anything but I heard they’re supposed to eat their mother’s Droppings, so maybe they could eat hers? What would be best for them?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 20, 2018)

sorry about your doe, were the kits coming out of the nest box to sample the feed before your doe died?  Not sure that other doe will take them at this stage.

@promiseacres @Bunnylady @samssimonsays


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 20, 2018)

At 3 weeks I think I would just wean, adding some calf manna to their diet. Feeding them hay and pellets free choice. I would also dewormer for cocci sooner than later. (Like this week vs 6-7 weeks)
I would not put in with the other doe

@Pastor Dave you have any advice?


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, they’re eating pellets and hay.

Ok, thanks for the help! I’ve never dewormed any of mine before, where do you get that? Also, where can I get calf manna and how do I feed it to them?


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 20, 2018)

KMR as well maybe?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 20, 2018)

EmilyClick28 said:


> Yes, they’re eating pellets and hay.
> 
> Ok, thanks for the help! I’ve never dewormed any of mine before, where do you get that? Also, where can I get calf manna and how do I feed it to them?


Calf manna is found at farm stores, by a company called manna pro, it's a pellet. My bunnies all get some for extra conditioning or if nursing.  I use corid powder, mixed by the gallon for cocci. I will check how much, it's like 1 TB per gallon.


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 20, 2018)

Tractor supply has calf manna, and so do a lot of feed stores. TS has a 10 pound bag and typically you mix it 1 tsp to 1/4c pellets. FOr kits I'd probably mix it 1tbsp to 1/4c, especially since you're trying to supplement milk. We call it bunny crack at my house, ALL the rabbits go nuts for it.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 20, 2018)

I've never had cocci problems with my herd.  I agree with the calf manna. Also, I would mix raw rolled oats (like you use to make oatmeal) in with the pellets, at least a couple of tablespoons per cup. It's a good baby food, and can help to firm up their poop if they get a bit soft due to stress.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 20, 2018)

EmilyClick28 said:


> My doe died unexpectedly this morning, for unknown causes. She has 6 kits that are all still alive, they are almost 3 weeks old. I really want to keep this litter alive, how can I do that? Can they eat hay and pellets yet? Is there some kind of formula I could bottle feed them? Please help!!!!!


I have had kits this young eat pellets, but they are still at that age, that in my opinion, they would still need a mothers milk, or you can milk replacer for rabbits.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 20, 2018)

EmilyClick28 said:


> Yes, they’re eating pellets and hay.
> 
> Ok, thanks for the help! I’ve never dewormed any of mine before, where do you get that? Also, where can I get calf manna and how do I feed it to them?


Ok if they are eating pellets and Hay then it should be fine to not have mothers milk. I have had some at this age that were not eating except nursing. 
I'm glad that they are eating that has to be a big relief. Good luck with your Kits, hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 20, 2018)

Sundragons said:


> Tractor supply has calf manna, and so do a lot of feed stores. TS has a 10 pound bag and typically you mix it 1 tsp to 1/4c pellets. FOr kits I'd probably mix it 1tbsp to 1/4c, especially since you're trying to supplement milk. We call it bunny crack at my house, ALL the rabbits go nuts for it.



Ok so I can feed the other adult rabbits the calf manna too? Cause I’d hate to have to buy a 10 lb bag if I’m only using it till the kits get big lol. So should I mix in the calf manna with the regular pellets, and also give them a milk replacement? Would it be better to put the milk replacement in a bowl or bottle feed them? Also, do you know if I have to use goats milk with the KMR or can I use cows milk from the store?


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 20, 2018)

EmilyClick28 said:


> Ok so I can feed the other adult rabbits the calf manna too? Cause I’d hate to have to buy a 10 lb bag if I’m only using it till the kits get big lol. So should I mix in the calf manna with the regular pellets, and also give them a milk replacement? Would it be better to put the milk replacement in a bowl or bottle feed them? Also, do you know if I have to use goats milk with the KMR or can I use cows milk from the store?



Yes, your other buns will enjoy it, as will pretty much all your animals. There are serving sizes on the bag for everyone.  At 3 weeks, I'd try the replace in a dish, and if they won't take it, bottle or syringe feed them. KMR can be used with water for cats, we usually use half whole milk and half heavy cream instead because baby rabbits like it a little richer and mix according to the label. Alfalfa too, not Timothy. Get as much nutrition into them as you can.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 20, 2018)

The calf manna _is_ the milk replacer. If they are eating solids, no other milk replacer is needed. I wouldn't wean this young if I could help it, but I have had this sort of catastrophe happen a couple of times, and the litter did fine on hay, pellets, rolled oats, and calf manna.


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 20, 2018)

Bunnylady said:


> The calf manna _is_ the milk replacer. If they are eating solids, no other milk replacer is needed. I wouldn't wean this young if I could help it, but I have had this sort of catastrophe happen a couple of times, and the litter did fine on hay, pellets, rolled oats, and calf manna.



I'll defer to Bunnylady on this one. She's my go-to.


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you!!!! I’ll do that! Thanks everyone for being so helpful. I’ll keep you all updated on the kits


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Aug 3, 2018)

Update:
The kits all lived! Kitten milk replacer worked wonderfully, and they absolutely loved the calf manna. All of the rabbits are healthy and living, I sold 4 of them and 2 are outside bouncing around as healthy as ever. Thanks everyone so much for the help!


----------

